# Distance between swarm traps?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have swarm traps that are literally 2' from each other.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Until I catch a swarm in a location, I just put one. Once I've caught bees in that location, I will put several. In my opinion, it doesn't matter how close.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I knew there were feral hives in the area in the old growth trees, so I placed all these traps together. Three swarms.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

I set 4 more today. All on the inside edge of wood lines and by water. Closest 2 are about 100 yards apart. Like juzzerbee said...can't wait to find some hangin' with bees! Got any pics, juzzerbee?


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good. I'd move in to them if I needed a cozy little place. No swarms yet, but you can bet I will be taking pictures if/when I get 1. juzzer


----------

